# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Yanny, AI Vocational Avatar, Sogou, Inc., Internet , Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Sogou, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Sogou Unveils its AI Vocational Avatar "Yanny" at China Online Literature+ Conference 2019"
Sogou partners with leading multimedia and cultural companies to expand application of Sogou Vocational Avatar into multimedia and IP industries

August 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI reads books out loud in authors' voices"

----------

